# Eleocharis (Hair Grass) questions????



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I (actually the wife ) have finally decided on plants for my 60-P that will be setup in the next couple of weeks. She really like the minimalist layout of HC and hair grass. I really like it as well. She has been looking at Amano layouts and decided that the rocks and a colorful school of fish make a better focal point than the plants alone.

My questions have to do with the different Eleocharis species: parvula, acicularis, montevidensis, and vivipara.

Are there major differences between E. parvula and E. acicularis? From what I’ve read online, the parvula seems to stay a few inches shorter than the acicularis??????

If these two dwarf hair grasses (E. parvula and E. acicularis) do grow in at different heights, would they match each other enough to put the acicularis in the back and the parvula in the middle (HC of course in front) or do they look completely different?

If I do decide to put a few bunches of giant hair grass in the back for some contrast (still not real sure on this one yet), what is the difference between E. montevidensis and E. vivipara? Some sources on the web show them to be the same, other’s reference two different species??????

Thanks in advance for the help. I need to get some plants ordered within the next week or so.
Brian


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

parvulus = 2" tall
acicularis = 5" tall
vivipara = $16" tall and graceful if trimmed well
montevidensis = grows out the top of the tallest aquariums

The parvulus won't grow quite as fast as the acicularis, but they are very similar in appearance. The only real difference is the height.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Aaron. That is exactly what I needed to know!

Brian


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The vivipara can be a bit of work and is hard to control.
Be advised that as the Vivipara grows, it splits into 3 and each 3 splits into 3 again and again until they are at the top of the tank, that is why it gives a real "WILD" look, but I think it would detract from a group of schooling fish and if let go long enough, it could almost interfere with their schooling, especially in a 60p which is not all that big.
And once it is settled, it grows and grows and grows, it could be a twice a week trim.

I really like it when used in the right set up, but if you are going for a minimalist look, I think you would be better going with Val Nana or something that is similar but much easier to control.

Just my thoughts from experience with the Vivipara, I am going with the Val Nana in my new set up, so we will see.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. It sounds like the vivipara isn't going to look right in this scape.

I'm going to stick with the parvulus and acicularis with some HC in the front. I really want to show off the nice fossil stone that I got from Jeff at ADG in this tank.

Thanks again everyone,
Brian


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd avoid giant hairgrass. It struggles in completely aquatic conditions and imo isn't that attractive with its extremely thick and stiff leaves.

Vivipara IS common in ADA layouts of all sorts, including Iwagumis. Its a plant that be used to very stunning effect in a variety of different scapes.

Parvala is a bit smaller than accicularious, and using both in the same aquascape can have an interesting effect too, especially with HC as you mentioned.

My suggestion: Make sure that you do NOT keep the plants in straight, orderly distinctions-- they will look best if there is considerable mixing and overlapping. It takes a bit of intuition to really have a feel for where and how plants should overlap, but any overlapping is better than none. Check out zig's iwagumi:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/39174-60cm-iwagumi-layout-3.html

This is a good example of how overlapping creates a natural sense. If you want to really grasp the soul of Japanese aquascaping, you have to build an intuition for nature, and be willing to let go of having too much control.

Note too that Microsword or e. tenellus are also welcome candidates in this type of scape. Too much hair grass (of any species) can lead to a scape with no impact and feeling as everything is simply dulled/blurred by its thin, consistant nature. Even a small amount of the slightly thicker leaved microswords or chainswords can really bring the feeling of the scape together, and also help to really grasp that "wabi-sabi" sense.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Steven,

Thanks for the advice. I really like zig's layout. It's very natural looking. I might not use the accicularious and just stick with the parvala, HC and some E. tenellus in smaller quantities around the hard-scape for a "depth" look. I definitely want to not have straight lines of plants and plan on overlapping.

I'm going to be setting up the hard-scape this weekend and early next week. I know for sure that I'm going to need some advice, so I will be posting pics of just the hard-scape with no water until I'm happy with it. Since this is going out where company can see it, I really want a nice setup and living art.

Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Ah yes, nature's random disorder. 

One thing with the HC and hairgrass is that if you overlap alot you have to be prepared to do the time. I mean the hairgrass will send runners right through and under the HC and in a high tech tank it will spread very quickly. So you'll have to stay on top of it otherwise you'll have to uproot everything much quicker. Don't get me wrong I think the overlap looks great, but it's a moment in the time for that great photo op until it turns from nature's beautiful random disorder to just plain old disorder. So I think it depends on your lifestyle and what your goals for the tank are. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

elaphe-- Sounds like a man with a plan! 

Houseofcards-- that's great! XD I mean it's funny because you're so right!! lol


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

you guys ever had a problem with hairgrass tips turning brown, as if theyre not growing????


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

regarding acicularis, does it grow back faster if you trim them down as height that you want? with the right amount of light and co2 though...



AaronT said:


> parvulus = 2" tall
> acicularis = 5" tall
> vivipara = $16" tall and graceful if trimmed well
> montevidensis = grows out the top of the tallest aquariums
> ...


----------

